# Tissue Eaters??



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes! My Daisy would love to become a new member of DTEA! She loves to eat tissues, especially after a stressful day. Then she kinda spits them out all over the house in tiny little wet pieces. What a mess! We have to keep all the trash baskets around the house elevated. It must be something about the name Daisy...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama loves all tissues, toilet paper, napkins, paper towels and his favorite toilet paper rolls.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Well i voted for the wrong one...but mine dont care if its tissue ..as long as its a paper product. I can have a steak on a paper plate and they will eat the paper plate first....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Knock on wood for the last month, now that Tinkerbell is almost 2, I have been able to keep the toilet paper on the holder! We still can't leave napkins down or kleenex down but it's an improvement.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Desi is a card-carrying charter member of DTEA. No tissue is safe with her around!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

That is Lucy's worst vice. If she didn't have this problem, she could have free reign over the house ALL the time.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus is a SERIOUS DTEA member!!!! Yuck! He really loves all trash can items, but tissue is his favorite. Since all the trash cans now reside on the counters out of his reach, he goes for toilet paper rolls. One day he ate/ripped up 2 new rolls. I try to keep the bathroom doors closed - the 2 roll day was the day he learned to push open the doors.

How can you be mad when he comes loping down the hallway with a foot long piece of TP stuck to his lower lip and a big grin on his face?! Can't be mad. Can't do it.

Here's a bit of his handywork I've posted before:


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I keep the trash cans elevated and the toilet paper roll sits on the back of the toilet rather than on the holder so that Rookie can't reach it. I'm planning to buy a new toilet paper holder and install it so that it will be high on the wall, out of Rookie's reach. I don't really want to live with toilet paper on the back of the toilet for the rest of my life!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey Is The Worsst I Ever Saw. Sheeatsnapkins, Toilet Paper, Tissue, Paper Towels. She Has Gotten Rolls Of Toilet Paper Off The Roller And Destroyed It--including Eating Part Of It. Shehaseaten Paper Towels That Were Only Used To Absorb Waer From A Glass, Don't Even Think About Putting A Snotty Tissue In The Trash Can. Kitchen Trash Can Is Behind Closeddoor So She Can't Get Anything Out Of It. But She Is Always Checking Trash Cans In Our Bedroom And Both Bathrooms, And If I Happen To Be In One Of The Other Bedrooms, She Has To Check Out Trash Cans In There Also, Tho Only Time Anything Is Ever In Any Of Them Is After We Have Company.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I haven't voted, cos i'm not sure if it would count, - mine don't bother with tissues, but dad's springer does, doesn't matter where they are she homes in on them like an exocet missile and then takes her prize under the table.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs looooove tissues! I always joke and say that they need to go to tissues anonymous! LOL..


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

The minute the gate is down....

Delilah is down the hall with her head in the bathroom garbage looking for some tissue. Then she quickly grabs it and runs out to show someone she has something she shouldn't. In hopes that whoever sees her will offer her a trade. (yes, we taught our dogs to trade for a treat when they have something in their mouths.) :doh:

Samson on the other hand has headed down the hall, banged the door open on my daughters room, stuck his head into her hamper in search of little ankle sock that can quickly be hidden completely in the mouth, swollowed quickly if anyone approaches to take it. Then easily pooped out. :doh: (Heck with getting a treat offered on a trade).


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Tissue eating is one of Sunny's few vices! Hubby has a cold right now and last night blew his nose, and no sooner had he tossed the tissue, Sunny tip-toed up and gently took it. She looked like she was chewing on a huge wad of gum!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

As an older pup, Hailey would sit quietly and watch you take the tissue out of the box, bide her time and just as you put the tissue up to your nose, and start to blow, BAM, the fly-by tissue thief would strike and you would end up blowing your nose in your hands. Yechhhhhhhhhh. Thank goodness, she outgrew that one.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

If Charlie finds it, he will eat it, and I will gag.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup....What is it with paper and goldens? When we bring Jester with us to someone's house he immediately sneaks off to find the bathroom trash cans! :doh: To my amazement, in 2 years, he never discovered the toilet paper rolls though!

Kody used to sit and beg when I was paying bills to give him the empty envelopes to shred! He especially loved the ones with the cellophane windows because they make that cool, crinckly sound! I tried this with Jester but he would actually shred and then EAT the paper :doh: so I had to invest in a real paper shredder from Staples!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

cham said:


> As an older pup, Hailey would sit quietly and watch you take the tissue out of the box, bide her time and just as you put the tissue up to your nose, and start to blow, BAM, the fly-by tissue thief would strike and you would end up blowing your nose in your hands. Yechhhhhhhhhh. Thank goodness, she outgrew that one.


That sounds so cute!! Annoying, but cute!!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep, tissues, toilet paper and any other paper product that I will not mention. Needless to say, the bathroom doors are closed  I'm always telling the kids to "hold on to your napkins!"


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Yup....What is it with paper and goldens? When we bring Jester with us to someone's house he immediately sneaks off to find the bathroom trash cans! :doh: To my amazement, in 2 years, he never discovered the toilet paper rolls though!
> 
> Kody used to sit and beg when I was paying bills to give him the empty envelopes to shred! He especially loved the ones with the cellophane windows because they make that cool, crinckly sound! I tried this with Jester but he would actually shred and then EAT the paper :doh: so I had to invest in a real paper shredder from Staples!


Fergus LOVES the crinkly windows!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Goldbeau said:


> Yep, tissues, toilet paper and any other paper product that I will not mention. Needless to say, the bathroom doors are closed  I'm always telling the kids to "hold on to your napkins!"


And which kind of "napkins" would those be?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Goldbeau said:


> Yep, tissues, toilet paper and any other paper product that I will not mention. Needless to say, the bathroom doors are closed  I'm always telling the kids to "hold on to your napkins!"


I've learned to keep my bathroom's trash can out of Lucy's reach. My husband, on the other hand, has not. So she always goes to his bathroom for toilet paper. She also knows that he basically will use an entire roll just to wipe up his sink after putting in his contacts and chunk it in the trash.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oliver is DISGUSTING!!!! I have to clean the bathroom garbage out daily! It's not only tissues but other human use products as well & it's soooo embarrassing, for not only us, but our company who happen to deposit something in the bathroom garbage:doh::doh::doh::doh: Diapers are his favourites:yuck::yuck::yuck:, feminine protection products his second:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

My yorkie will shred till there is nothing left. She is a member!


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Amber is as well unfortunately. We've also learned to keep toilet paper rolls on the back of the tank. The worst incident and by far the most embarrasing for me was a few months back when I had Amber in my office for a therapy session with a family that had two younger children. I had used Amber in previous sessions with this family and it worked well having the two kids "talk" directly to Amber instead of their parents in order to get their feelings and thoughts across better. So I left Amber in my office for a max of three minutes to greet them at the building entrance and walk them to the office. well, I opened the door and I swear the kids thought it was Christmas and it had snowed in my office. They proceeded to play with Amber while we stood there in shock at the fact that in those three minutes Amber had taken every single tissue out of the box of tissues I had next to the loveseat and shredded it in tiny peices all over the floor. The kids and dog loved it, the parents laughed and it did actually lighten the mood abit but it was horrid to attempt to clean up while working a family session and the dog wanted to zone in on my attempts to clean up rather then focus on the children who were trying in vain to speak to her and get her to look at them. Now, the tissues are in a drawer until needed lol. 
Phil & Amber


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

AmbersDad said:


> Amber is as well unfortunately. We've also learned to keep toilet paper rolls on the back of the tank. The worst incident and by far the most embarrasing for me was a few months back when I had Amber in my office for a therapy session with a family that had two younger children. I had used Amber in previous sessions with this family and it worked well having the two kids "talk" directly to Amber instead of their parents in order to get their feelings and thoughts across better. So I left Amber in my office for a max of three minutes to greet them at the building entrance and walk them to the office. well, I opened the door and I swear the kids thought it was Christmas and it had snowed in my office. They proceeded to play with Amber while we stood there in shock at the fact that in those three minutes Amber had taken every single tissue out of the box of tissues I had next to the loveseat and shredded it in tiny peices all over the floor. The kids and dog loved it, the parents laughed and it did actually lighten the mood abit but it was horrid to attempt to clean up while working a family session and the dog wanted to zone in on my attempts to clean up rather then focus on the children who were trying in vain to speak to her and get her to look at them. Now, the tissues are in a drawer until needed lol.
> Phil & Amber


 I hope the sesson still went well! I would've loved to see the look on everyone's faces when you opened your office door!! I can just *hear* the kids giggling and thinking it was the funniest thing in the world! I have three kids of my own and they always seem to think that what adults and parents don't generally like, are just hilarious! Just wait til they are adults and it happens to them!


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

Shaker has never bothered any kind of paper, but Berr loves them all. So does Daisy. Not toilet paper on the roll anymore, thankfully, but anything else. Empty McDonald bags are heaven. 

The most embarrassing thing he's done is bounce out to my daughter's new boyfriend of the moment with one of her "personal items" in his mouth (he'd gotten into the bathroom trash can). Put it right in the boy's hand. I thought my daughter was going to die :doh:


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

On Mother's Day, we had to travel for our grandson's baptism & visit with my mother-in-law & we couldn't take the boys. As payback for not being able to go for a car ride, Oliver decided to get even with us. We came home to what was once a very large roll of paper towels shredded in very tiny bits ALL OVER THE HOUSE!!!!!!! We know it was Oliver as he greeted us at the door with bits of paper towel stuck to his chin!:doh:


----------

